# Κρητικοί υπερήρωες



## stathis (Nov 29, 2015)

Αρχικά σκέφτηκα να το βάλω στο νήμα του κινηματογράφου, αλλά θεώρησα ότι αξίζει ξεχωριστό νήμα. :)

http://www.lifo.gr/articles/mikropragmata/82341

Δύο δείγματα:






Η αρχική πηγή είναι τα Μαντιναδάκια, μια σελίδα στο fb που προστέθηκε αμέσως στα αγαπημένα (δεν θα εκπλαγώ αν είναι ο daeman από πίσω).


----------



## stathis (Nov 29, 2015)

Κι επειδή είμεθα πρωτίστως γλωσσικό φόρουμ, αντιγράφω από τα σχόλια στη Lifo τα παρακάτω, εν είδει γλωσσαρίου για την κατανόηση των αφισών:

άρκαλος = είδος ασβού
σκοτίδι = σκοτάδι
σου παίζει = σου κάνει, σου προκαλεί
τσαφουνίδι = γρατζούνισμα
ζυγώνει = κυνηγάει
παντέρμες = καταραμένες
θωρείς = βλέπεις
λογάται = υπολογίζεται
σκαπέτι = κασμάς
η ώρα τονε βάνει = είναι ώρα να έρθει, όπου να 'ναι θα έρθει
γροικάς = ακούς
τσάρχαλο = τσαχαλητό (θόρυβος)
κάτης = γάτα
ξενομπάτης = αυτός που έρχεται από αλλού
κουλούκι = κουτάβι
κοπέλι = παιδί
μιαρά = ζωύφια
καλιά = προτιμότερο
τσι = τις 
πορίζει = περνάει


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2015)

Το _Bullets Over Broadway_ θα γίνει *Μπαλοθιές πάνω απ' τη Μεγάλη Στράτα*;


----------



## stathis (Nov 29, 2015)

Είσαι στη σωστή στράτα. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2015)

stathis said:


> ...
> Η αρχική πηγή είναι τα Μαντιναδάκια, μια σελίδα στο fb που προστέθηκε αμέσως στα αγαπημένα (δεν θα εκπλαγώ αν είναι ο daeman από πίσω).



Θα μπορούσε να ήταν, αν η μέρα είχε φερειπείν 48 ώρες. Τώρα, με το 24ωρο, πού να προλάβω και αυτό; Τα είχα βρει πάντως τα Μαντιναδάκια από τις 15-11 μέσω του Αγώνα της Κρήτης όπου με είχε στείλει φίλος, αλλά το μόνο που πρόλαβα ήταν να αποθηκεύσω μερικά ταχαπόστερ (8 τον αριθμό) και να το σημειώσω στα υπόψη προς λεξιλογική χρήση. Έπεται λεξιλογικό και ορθογραφικό ξετίναγμα των δηθεναφισών και του γλωσσαριού μόλις ξετελέψω κειανά που με ζυγώνουνε, γιατί εδά γλακώ και δεν προκάνω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 30, 2015)

Στάθη κλαίω από τα γέλια, καλό να 'χεις παλικάρι μου! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2016)

Ούλα τα κάνει πάσπαλο, τα σπίθια ξεστελιώνει
κι όποιου του παίξει την παθιά τονε ξετσιλακώνει

κολισαύρα: σαύρα (_Podarcis cretensis_)
πάσπαλο: πασπάλι, σκόνη
σπίθια: σπίτια
ξεστελιώνω: ξεστήνω, διαλύω
παίζω: ρίχνω
παθιά: πατιά, πάτημα
ξετσιλακώνω: λιώνω, συνθλίβω


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/8801202320...120232036236/1035117776536480/?type=3&theater

αποζυγώνω / ζυγώνω = κυνηγώ
κατηντία = κατάντια
ξεγιβεντίζομαι = εξευτελίζομαι
τσουρώ = γκρεμίζομαι
ποθές = πουθενά
αμολάρω / μολάρω = φεύγω
εδά = τώρα
γιαγέρνω (εγιάγειρα, γιαγείρω / γιαείρω) = γυρνώ, επιστρέφω
«Σώπα» πάει καλύτερα στο μέτρο, και διάλο (ουσ.) ή διάλε (ρηματικό προστακτικό = να πάρει ο διάολος / ή επιφώνημα)
και τόνος στο ερωτηματικό «πως».


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2017)

Στέκουν, στραβοξανοίγονται, κιανείς δεν κάνει ζάλο
ώστε να χερικώσουνε, να δέρνει ο γεις τον άλλο

Τα Κουμπαράκια, απού 'ναι τσακωσμένα


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 26, 2017)

Αυτό θα σου αρέσει:

*Superman’s mustache will be digitally removed as Justice League faces extended reshoots* (_The Verge_)


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Αυτό θα σου αρέσει:
> 
> *Superman’s mustache will be digitally removed as Justice League faces extended reshoots* (_The Verge_)



Αυτό ακριβώς ήταν η αφορμή που θυμήθηκα φλεβαριάτικο ποστ από τα Μαντιναδάκια, που έχουν αδυναμία στους μουστακαλήδες όπως βλέπεις παραπάνω. :-D


----------

